# C31's are available on Ebay!



## kevinmcginnis (Feb 12, 2003)

Do a search on Ebay for C31!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd be careful of anyone who tries to sell one. My sources tell me that might be a problem.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I would think that Solid Signal would be the first place they would be available, other than DirecTV installs. I just checked their web site for C31 and C-31 and it does not come up there.

The seller on Ebay states that they are an authorized DirecTV Retailer.
How do you verify this statement ? This is the sellers name / handle "homeelectronicsinc".


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Last year, when the HR34 became available for general release, quite a few members here were able to pre-order units from Value Electronics. Not only were they able to accept those pre-orders sooner than Solid Signal, but shipped out (if I recall correctly) at least one week earlier than SS for the first batch. Solid Signal's second batch, was also delayed a few weeks. 

The owner of VE (his name escapes me) is a member here. Perhaps he'll chime in and give us all an update on the availability date of the C31.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

eBay = Buyer Beware

Do homework on the seller, and be careful of how descriptions and return polices are presented.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I would rather buy it from *Solid Signal*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I would rather buy it from *Solid Signal*


Agree.


----------



## jimrobinette (Aug 31, 2007)

Spoke with Solid Signal yesterday and they said they were on order, but didn't have a date.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

I spoke with SatPro.tv Friday Afternoon

They have the C31 up on their website but not priced. It says "Call for Pricing"

They were expecting a shipment late on Friday and would process the shipment Monday and update the website on Tuesday...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That is a few days earlier than I would expect...


----------

